# Cooler Master MasterLiquid 240 Lite Probleme



## Vector472 (2. März 2021)

Hallo Leute,

Ich hab mir einen neuen PC zusammengebaut und ständig stürzt ohne Vorwarnung mein PC ohne Bluescreen ab. Ich hab nachgeguckt, woran es liegt und mittels Temperatur Software festgestellt, dass meine CPU bis zu 96° Grad heiß wird beim Zocken. Auch unter Idle wird sie bis zu 50° Grad heiß, was ja nicht sein sollte. Da wollte ich mal nachfragen, ob ich alles richtig am Mainboard angeschlossen habe oder es sich tatsächlich um einen Defekt handelt. Hatte nämlich damit zu kämpfen gehabt, die Pumpe an der vorgesehenen Halterung anzubringen, aber aus irgendeinem Grund wollte sie nicht einhaken, weshalb ich 2 Stunden dran saß und die Schrauben auf Umwegen mit der Pumpe verbinden musste. Die Pumpe sitzt nun wie es sein sollte mit Druck und ohne Wackelkontakt fest an der CPU (mit Thermal Paste natürlich). Die Pumpe hab ich an meinem Mainboard (Gigabyte B550 Gaming X V2) am CPU_OPT angeschlossen, was laut Anleitung auch die Pumpe mit Strom versorgen sollte, während die beiden Lüfter am CPU_FAN Header angeschlossen sind.

Was soll ich machen?


----------



## Arzila (2. März 2021)

Hatte auch mal das gleiche mit meiner aio.

Ich hatte Luft in meiner Pumpe. Habe mein Rechner solange gewackekt und in jede Richtung gedreht bis das Problem danach weg war.  Hoffe für dich ist auch nur das kleinere Problem.

Aufliegen tut deine Pumpe am CPU sicher?

Normal sollte man da keine 2 Stunden brauchen.

Kannst bitte mal zeigen wo/wie dein radiator hängt.


----------



## flx23 (2. März 2021)

Vector472 schrieb:


> CPU_OPT angeschlossen, was laut Anleitung auch die Pumpe mit Strom versorgen sollte, während die beiden Lüfter am CPU_FAN Header angeschlossen


Wenn dem so ist drehen denn dann die Lüfter und läuft die Pumpe?


----------



## Vector472 (2. März 2021)

Arzila schrieb:


> Hatte auch mal das gleiche mit meiner aio.
> 
> Ich hatte Luft in meiner Pumpe. Habe mein Rechner solange gewackekt und in jede Richtung gedreht bis das Problem danach weg war.  Hoffe für dich ist auch nur das kleinere Problem.
> 
> ...


Die Pumpe sollte eigentlich richtig aufliegen. Ich hatte damals Probleme  gehabt, die Pumpe richtig anzubringen, weil aus irgendeinem Grund die Halterungen an meinem Mainboard nicht richtig gepasst haben. Normalerweise muss man nur die Schrauben auf die zwei vorgesehenen Stellen anbringen und zudrehen, aber eine Schraube wollte da einfach nicht rein. Deshalb musste ich die Schrauben lösen, sie dann an der Halterung anbringen und dann diese mit den Halterungen der Pumpe erst angebracht. Es sitzt bombenfest, hat kein Wackelkontakt und der Druck auf dem Prozessor ist auch da, aber eine Schraube dreht sich nicht mehr komplett zu, wieso auch immer.

Der Radiator liegt derzeit noch quer über dem Gehäuse, weil ich wie gesagt noch dieses Problem habe und vielleicht an gewisse Kabel ran muss. Sie wird auch danach oben im Gehäuse angebracht. Die Lüfter liefen aber über CPU_FAN Header ganz gut kühl und sind sozusagen unter dem Radiator angeschlossen wie in der Anleitung. Ich schick dir ein Bild, falls du das noch brauchst.


flx23 schrieb:


> Wenn dem so ist drehen denn dann die Lüfter und läuft die Pumpe?


Die Lüfter drehen aber ich weiß nicht, ob ich die Pumpe höre. Wie soll sich das anhören?


flx23 schrieb:


> Arzila schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Hatte auch mal das gleiche mit meiner aio.
> ...


Hab etwas recherchiert und mitbekommen, dass man über das BIOS vielleicht da noch ein paar Einstellungen tätigen muss. Ich versuch das mal und melde mich, ob da was dabei rauskommt.


----------



## flx23 (2. März 2021)

Vector472 schrieb:


> Die Lüfter drehen aber ich weiß nicht, ob ich die Pumpe höre. Wie soll sich das anhören?


Schau mal ins bios/die Lüftersteuerung ob hier die Pumpe aktiv ist bzw. Stelle sie auf immer 100%

Ansonsten mal Gehäuse auf und hinhören /hinlangen. Man sollte etwas hören oder eine leichte Vibration spüren


----------



## Vector472 (2. März 2021)

Hab jetzt die Pumpe mal an einem SYS-FAN Header angeschlossen und mal zwischen PVM und Spannung gewechselt. Kein Unterschied, obwohl alles aktiv angezeigt wird.

Ich spüre keine Vibration, geschweige ein Geräusch der Pumpe


----------



## Shinna (2. März 2021)

Schau mal zBsp. in HWInfo mit wie viel Drehzahl die Lüfter auf dem Radiator laufen. Kann sein, dass die zu gering und dadurch die Kühlleistung entsprechend schlecht ist.

Ansonsten hat die Pumpe AFAIK nur einen 3Pin Anschluß. Die kann man nicht über PWM regeln. Da kommt halt kein entsprechendes Signal an.  Lt. Cooler Master soll die Pumpe mit 12v DC betrieben werden. Liegt soviel Spannung an? Liegt nicht genug Spannung an, läuft ggf. die Pumpe gar nicht an. Das wäre eine weitere Erklärung für die viel zu hohem Temps.


----------



## Vector472 (2. März 2021)

Shinna schrieb:


> Schau mal zBsp. in HWInfo mit wie viel Drehzahl die Lüfter auf dem Radiator laufen. Kann sein, dass die zu gering und dadurch die Kühlleistung entsprechend schlecht ist.
> 
> Ansonsten hat die Pumpe AFAIK nur einen 3Pin Anschluß. Die kann man nicht über PWM regeln. Da kommt halt kein entsprechendes Signal an.  Lt. Cooler Master soll die Pumpe mit 12v DC betrieben werden. Liegt soviel Spannung an? Liegt nicht genug Spannung an, läuft ggf. die Pumpe gar nicht an. Das wäre eine weitere Erklärung für die viel zu hohem Temps.


Also der Radiator läuft auf der höchsten Stufe mit knapp 2200 Umdrehungen die Minute. Auch die Pumpe über CPU_OPT hab ich jetzt mal auf Spannung gestellt und mit höchster Leistung, welche wiederum auch mit 2000 Umdrehungen die Minute laufen soll (kein Plan, ob das ne richtige Einheit ist für ne Pumpe ). Wo sehe ich, mit wie viel Volt die Pumpe derzeit läuft?


----------



## soulstyle (2. März 2021)

Liegt denn der Kühlkörper der AIO fest genug auf der CPU auf?
Folie vom Kühlkörper entfernt?

Also ich kann bei MSI die HW Zustände im Dragon Center einsehen und auch ändern.
Ich denke sowas ähnliches sollte es auch von Gigabyte geben.


----------



## Shinna (2. März 2021)

Im BIOS beim Hardware Monitor solltest Du ja eigentlich für jeden "Header" die entsprechenden Einstellungen vornehmen können.

P.S. Eine Lüfterkurve solltest Du für die Pumpe nicht erstellen. Falls Du das gemacht hast, mach es rückgängig. Auch dadurch könnte die Pumpe zu wenig Spannung kriegen und ggf. nicht anlaufen. Ansonsten mach mal bitte Photos von dem Kühlblock/Pumpe im aktuell eingebauten Zustand. Was Du da beim Einbau beschrieben hast klingt schon merkwürdig. Wenn ich das richtig gesehen habe wird für AM4 am Pumpengehäuse links und rechts ein "Bracket" mit jeweils 2 Schrauben montiert. Diese werden dann scheinbar wiederum an den "Nasen" der normalen AM4 Sockelhalterung angeclipst. Und dann mit jeweils einer Schraube pro Seite fixiert.


----------



## Vector472 (2. März 2021)

soulstyle schrieb:


> Liegt denn der Kühlkörper der AIO fest genug auf der CPU auf?
> Folie vom Kühlkörper entfernt?
> 
> Also ich kann bei MSI die HW Zustände im Dragon Center einsehen und auch ändern.
> Ich denke sowas ähnliches sollte es auch von Gigabyte geben.


Folie wurde entfernt und Thermalpaste ist ausreichend auf der CPU drauf.

Also ich kann nur die Lüftergeschwindigkeit, Temperaturintervalle, Dateninput der Lüfter und die Versorgung aussuchen über Gigabyte


----------



## Shinna (2. März 2021)

Dann sollte er auf DC stehen. Keine Ahnung wie gut das BIOS bei "Lowcost" Gigabyte Boards so ist. Normalerweise kann man, wenn DC ausgewählt wurde, in einem Submenü weitere Einstellungen vornehmen.


----------



## Vector472 (2. März 2021)

Shinna schrieb:


> Im BIOS beim Hardware Monitor solltest Du ja eigentlich für jeden "Header" die entsprechenden Einstellungen vornehmen können.
> 
> P.S. Eine Lüfterkurve solltest Du für die Pumpe nicht erstellen. Falls Du das gemacht hast, mach es rückgängig. Auch dadurch könnte die Pumpe zu wenig Spannung kriegen und ggf. nicht anlaufen. Ansonsten mach mal bitte Photos von dem Kühlblock/Pumpe im aktuell eingebauten Zustand. Was Du da beim Einbau beschrieben hast klingt schon merkwürdig. Wenn ich das richtig gesehen habe wird für AM4 am Pumpengehäuse links und rechts ein "Bracket" mit jeweils 2 Schrauben montiert. Diese werden dann scheinbar wiederum an den "Nasen" der normalen AM4 Sockelhalterung angeclipst. Und dann mit jeweils einer Schraube pro Seite fixiert.


Bessere konnte ich nicht machen. 

Genau. Nur das Problem an der Montage war,  dass eine Schraube nicht an der Nase anclipsen wollte. Ich hab sie auf Umwegen auf diese Nase angelegt, weil sie da nicht einhaken wollte. Jetzt will eine Schraube nicht mehr weiter drehen, was man gut erkennen kann auf den Bildern.


----------



## soulstyle (2. März 2021)

Vector472 schrieb:


> Folie wurde entfernt und Thermalpaste ist ausreichend auf der CPU drauf.
> 
> Also ich kann nur die Lüftergeschwindigkeit, Temperaturintervalle, Dateninput der Lüfter und die Versorgung aussuchen über Gigabyte


Also  CPU oder CPU OPT sollte deine AIO aufgesteckt sein.
Dann musst Du wohl im Bios im HW Monitor schauen wie hoch deine CPU Fan dreht, das ist dann nämlich die Pumpe.
Sicher das Du keine Luft im System hast?


----------



## Vector472 (2. März 2021)

soulstyle schrieb:


> Also  CPU oder CPU OPT sollte deine AIO aufgesteckt sein.
> Dann musst Du wohl im Bios im HW Monitor schauen wie hoch deine CPU Fan dreht, das ist dann nämlich die Pumpe.
> Sicher das Du keine Luft im System hast?



Da kann keine Luft eingedrungen sein, weil alles versiegelt ist. Sonst wäre andersherum ja was rausgetropft


----------



## soulstyle (2. März 2021)

Welche CPU hast Du?
Evtl. musst du den Kühler abnehmen und schauen wie der Abdruck deinees Kühlers auf der WLP/CPU ist.
Wenn Du einen Luftkühler hastt, den draufschnallen und schauen wie die Temps sind, sind die unter Luft besser, schick die AIO zurück und reklamier sie.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7D7nvBK8OYw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Shinna (2. März 2021)

Vector472 schrieb:


> Da kann keine Luft eingedrungen sein, weil alles versiegelt ist. Sonst wäre andersherum ja was rausgetropft


Nein das siehst Du falsch. Luft kann ganz einfach vorhanden sein, weil beim befüllen ein oder zwei Milliliter zu wenig in den Kreislauf kamen. Das hat nichts mit undicht zu tun. Wäre die AIO undicht würde deine Hardware mit ziemlich hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit beschädigt. Das Kühlmittel in Verbindung mit Staub/Dreck auf dem Board wird dann leitfähig. Was das in Zusammenhang mit "Strom" bedeutet muss ich wohl nicht erklären. 

Verbaut ist sie zumindest soweit ich es erkennen kann korrekt. Also der Kühlblock samt Pumpe auf der CPU. Am CPU_Opt Header sollte sie normalerweise auch, wenn dieser auf DC steht, genug Saft kriegen. Die Fans auf dem Radiator  laufen auch entsprechend. Bleibt also nur a) wie @soulstyle bereits vermutet nicht genug Anpressdruck oder b) die AIO ist defekt. Dead on arrivval gibt es zwar selten kann aber halt auch vorkommen. IdR wird die AIO am Ende der Herstellung kurz auf Funktion und Dichtigkeit getestet. Da gibt es aber auch den Faktor Mensch und dessen versagen.


----------



## Arzila (2. März 2021)

Vector472 schrieb:


> Da kann keine Luft eingedrungen sein, weil alles versiegelt ist. Sonst wäre andersherum ja was rausgetropft


Die sind ja irgendwie nie ganz gefüllt. Bei meiner alten corsair aio hat sich das angefühlt als wäre es halb leer.


----------



## Vector472 (2. März 2021)

Shinna schrieb:


> Nein das siehst Du falsch. Luft kann ganz einfach vorhanden sein, weil beim befüllen ein oder zwei Milliliter zu wenig in den Kreislauf kamen. Das hat nichts mit undicht zu tun. Wäre die AIO undicht würde deine Hardware mit ziemlich hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit beschädigt. Das Kühlmittel in Verbindung mit Staub/Dreck auf dem Board wird dann leitfähig. Was das in Zusammenhang mit "Strom" bedeutet muss ich wohl nicht erklären.
> 
> Verbaut ist sie zumindest soweit ich es erkennen kann korrekt. Also der Kühlblock samt Pumpe auf der CPU. Am CPU_Opt Header sollte sie normalerweise auch, wenn dieser auf DC steht, genug Saft kriegen. Die Fans auf dem Radiator  laufen auch entsprechend. Bleibt also nur a) wie @soulstyle bereits vermutet nicht genug Anpressdruck oder b) die AIO ist defekt. Dead on arrivval gibt es zwar selten kann aber halt auch vorkommen. IdR wird die AIO am Ende der Herstellung kurz auf Funktion und Dichtigkeit getestet. Da gibt es aber auch den Faktor Mensch und dessen versagen.


Werde die Pumpe demontieren, wenn ich mir Reinigungsalkohol und einen Mikrofasertuch besorgt habe und dann schraub ich mal die AIO ab. So langsam vermute ich auch, dass der Anpressdruck fehlt aber mal sehen, was mich offenbaren wird. Es könnte vielleicht tatsächlich an der Halterung oder an der einen Schraube liegen, die zu wenig zum Anpressdruck beiträgt. Würde aber so oder so die Wasserkühlung über Amazon zurückerstatten, da ein Teil wie die Schraube zur Montage vielleicht tatsächlich defekt ist.


Arzila schrieb:


> Die sind ja irgendwie nie ganz gefüllt. Bei meiner alten corsair aio hat sich das angefühlt als wäre es halb leer.


Also nachfüllen kann ich ja nix, weil ich damit die Garantie verliere und ich vermute mal, dass es nix mit der Flüssigkeit zu tun hat.


soulstyle schrieb:


> Welche CPU hast Du?
> Evtl. musst du den Kühler abnehmen und schauen wie der Abdruck deinees Kühlers auf der WLP/CPU ist.
> Wenn Du einen Luftkühler hastt, den draufschnallen und schauen wie die Temps sind, sind die unter Luft besser, schick die AIO zurück und reklamier sie.
> 
> ...


Hab ne Ryzen 5600X verbaut. Leider hab ich keinen Ersatzlüfter, weil ich meine CPU auf Mindfactory reduziert (329 Euro), aber ohne Originalverpackung bekommen habe.


----------



## Arzila (2. März 2021)

Hast du es den wenigstens mal verwucht ob Luft im. Pumpe ist? Wie gesagt bei mir waren die temps dann auch immer so hoch. Bis ich alles hin und her wackelte danach wars plötzlich normal..

Nachfüllen sollst du ja nix


----------



## Vector472 (3. März 2021)

Arzila schrieb:


> Hast du es den wenigstens mal verwucht ob Luft im. Pumpe ist? Wie gesagt bei mir waren die temps dann auch immer so hoch. Bis ich alles hin und her wackelte danach wars plötzlich normal..
> 
> Nachfüllen sollst du ja nix


Okay Leute, hab das Problem behoben. und zwar ist folgendes passiert: Nach dem ich alles Kabel hinten rausgezogen und mein PC geschüttelt habe, ist bei der etwas lockeren Schraube ein merkwürdiges, schwarzes Teil unter der Halterung rausgeflutscht. Ich hab mir nochmal die Pumpe angeschaut und gemerkt, dass da eine Seite tatsächlich loser war als die andere. Die Schraube, die ich vorher nicht richtig vollständig zudrehen konnte, saß nun beim Lösen perfekt auf der "Nase der Halterung". Somit konnte ich alles richtig nachjustieren und jetzt kühlt meine AIO ordentlich den Prozessor. Es war der fehlende Anpressdruck.


----------



## Arzila (3. März 2021)

Vector472 schrieb:


> Okay Leute, hab das Problem behoben. und zwar ist folgendes passiert: Nach dem ich alles Kabel hinten rausgezogen und mein PC geschüttelt habe, ist bei der etwas lockeren Schraube ein merkwürdiges, schwarzes Teil unter der Halterung rausgeflutscht. Ich hab mir nochmal die Pumpe angeschaut und gemerkt, dass da eine Seite tatsächlich loser war als die andere. Die Schraube, die ich vorher nicht richtig vollständig zudrehen konnte, saß nun beim Lösen perfekt auf der "Nase der Halterung". Somit konnte ich alles richtig nachjustieren und jetzt kühlt meine AIO ordentlich den Prozessor. Es war der fehlende Anpressdruck.


Und was war das für nen teil? etwas von der aio oder wie? O.O

vermute aber trotzdem das da luft drin war. das teil kann ja ned so locker gewesen sein das da sogar etwas dazwischen liegt und danach raus rutscht wegen ein wenig wackeln.


----------



## flx23 (3. März 2021)

Arzila schrieb:


> Und was war das für nen teil? etwas von der aio oder wie? O.O
> 
> vermute aber trotzdem das da luft drin war. das teil kann ja ned so locker gewesen sein das da sogar etwas dazwischen liegt und danach raus rutscht wegen ein wenig wackeln.


Wenn die aoi schräg sitz hat du verloren, da ist der Wärmeübergang grottig... Erstmal mit vernünftigen Sitz testen


----------



## Arzila (3. März 2021)

flx23 schrieb:


> Wenn die aoi schräg sitz hat du verloren, da ist der Wärmeübergang grottig... Erstmal mit vernünftigen Sitz testen


ja ist richtig aber der Ersteller hat ja 2stunden gebraucht bis er das irgendwie eingebaut bekommen hat das sowas da nicht auffällt? Wo kann den da etwas so hatrnäckig hängen bleiben das es sich dann durch etwas wackeln von selber löst.

Naja ist ja auch egal inzwischen hauptsache problem gelöst


----------



## flx23 (4. März 2021)

Arzila schrieb:


> ja ist richtig aber der Ersteller hat ja 2stunden gebraucht bis er das irgendwie eingebaut bekommen hat das sowas da nicht auffällt? Wo kann den da etwas so hatrnäckig hängen bleiben das es sich dann durch etwas wackeln von selber löst.


Vermutlich ist genau das der Grund, er hat 2 Stunden gebraucht und es hing irgendetwas immer falsch... 
Und auch das


Vector472 schrieb:


> die Schrauben auf Umwegen mit der Pumpe verbinden musste.


Zeigt das irgendetwas faul war... 

Aber wie du sagst, Hauptsache es läuft jetzt


----------



## Vector472 (5. März 2021)

Kurze Rückmeldung: Mein PC stürzt immer noch ab und es hat mit der Stromversorgung zu tun (Kernel 41). Deshalb war eigentlich nicht die Kühlung, sondern was anderes faul.... Werde mich aber damit in einem anderen Thread beschäftigen.

Zum Kotzen grade


----------



## soulstyle (5. März 2021)

Was für ein Netzteil hast Du und wie alt ist der?


----------



## Vector472 (6. März 2021)

soulstyle schrieb:


> Was für ein Netzteil hast Du und wie alt ist der?


Ein 700 Watt be quiet 80+ Bronze Netzteil, vor einem Monat gekauft.


----------



## soulstyle (6. März 2021)

Ich hatte mal einen Kernel Power Problem, das Problem war das ich einen Wackelkontakt an einem der Kontakte vom 24 poligen Mainboardstecker hatte. Konnte man sehen. Kontakt war dunkel angelaufen, habe den gereinigt, etwas enger gepresst (mit Zange). Danach hatte ich das nicht mehr.


----------

